# Giro Picks- Let's have them



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

Well, it's almost upon us and this edition looks brutally difficult.

I think the overall gets down to Evans, Sastre, Cunego and maybe Nibali although I don't he's a good enough climber to make the podium. Garzelli who's getting long in tooth may figure and Scarponi as well.

Basso hasn't shown his previous "form" since his return from suspension so I don't rate his chances.

I'd like to see Gibo take one more mountain stage and I'm sure he'll have a go given that he probably has been the best Giro rider for the last 15 years.

I'm gonna go with Sastre, Evans and Cunego in that order.

Sastre becuase it's a really difficult Giro with a hard third week and he always seems to get stronger as the race goes into the final week. He's already won the Tour and targeting the Giro. The team is supporting him and they have no sprinter to speak of to divide their attention.

Evans is super strong and on-form so it's a question of how deeps he wants to go considering the Tour remains a priority. If he's still in contention after the second week, he'll challenge for the pink. His team largely remains unproven on this sort of terrain.

After 2004, Cunego hasn't shown that he can do a three week tour as a contender but I keep waiting for the Little Prince from Verona to repeat. Nice team but mixed bad with Hondo and Petacchi there and will Gibo play team tactics given the 2004 falling out although they both claim the hatchet's been buried.

It's Garzelli's last Giro. His 2000 win was a long time ago but he's a smart rider and the team's decent. Podium remains a possiblity.

Sprinters- hard to call considering the amount of climbing. Both up the hills and for many sprinters, off their bikes.

Climbing- Scarponi, Garzelli or Moncoutie


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Nice picks!


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

Pellozotti!!!....wait..... dammit!


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Basso.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

cadel ftw!


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Creakyknees said:


> Basso.


 :skep:

Know something we don't?


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cadel or Vino. Sastre is also a possible, but might be a spent force if last year is anything to go by.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I think Cunego finally understood he's no GC rider. He won the Giro because most other teams were watching Gibo, letting him go when they shouldn't have but as a clear GC contender, he may get into the top 10 IMO.

Here are my picks but I wouldn't be surprised to see the order shuffled.

Basso, while no extra-terrestrial post suspension still managed to finish 4th in the 09 Giro and 4th in the Vuelta. But he can't TT much nowadays. Without Pellizotti, his team leadership may be a bit clearer so it could help him, on paper, he has a much stronger team then my other podium picks IMO. And after a season back from two years of vacation, he should be better than last year. I place him 3rd.

Evans is going great at the moment, while his team is not that much stronger than Lotto, at least they are trying to support him. I'm not sure if he said he was going for it in the Giro to secure the BMC invitation but will now just use it as training for the Tour or if he thinks he should try to win, a Giro win is better than no Tour win where his chances are slimmer. WHile is team may be a little better than Lotto was as far as supporting him, I can't say they have impressed me so far. I place him 2nd.

Sastre is always hard to predict, he hasn't done much so far this year but I'm sure he'll be good anyway, except his Tour last year, he's always very good in grand tours. The course seems good for him too. He's my pick to win.


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

Lance Armstrong ........NOT!


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

AJL said:


> :skep:
> 
> Know something we don't?


Lots of things, probably. 

But to this point, he's Italian and Evans isn't.


----------



## sokudo (Dec 22, 2007)

Vino has something to prove.


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

I don't know what it is about Cadel. I have a love/hate relationship with him. I think he's a whiny ***** and yet I like his tenacity. I'll pick Cadel.


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

Wow. 8 or 10 stages of pretty boring racing and then they drop the hammer.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Creakyknees said:


> Lots of things, probably.
> 
> But to this point, he's Italian and Evans isn't.


Eh, I forgot that DiLuca and Pellizotti (presumably for the later) will not be racing this year. Since Basso came up fourth last year, obviously your pick is very reasonable.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

Vino, Nibali, Evans....just cause.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I think this will be Cadel's year.


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

Cadel, Sastre, and either Nibali or Basso, in that order!


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

Here goes...
1. Sastre
2. Evans
3. Lange
4 Bruseghin
5 Vandevelde


----------



## baker921 (Jul 20, 2007)

Nobody's mentioned Wiggins! and no I don't fancy him either. Sastre for class, Evans for form, though he may be holding back for the Tour and Vino if we must. But my real hope is that its about time we had some new talent winning big.


----------



## kingfisher (Mar 6, 2009)

Evans/Sastre/VanVelde


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

baker921 said:


> Nobody's mentioned Wiggins! and no I don't fancy him either. Sastre for class, Evans for form, though he may be holding back for the Tour and Vino if we must. But my real hope is that its about time we had some new talent winning big.


Wiggins might just hold the leader jersey for 8+ stages. He has to be the odds on favorite for Stage 1.


----------



## thehook (Mar 14, 2006)

Sastre, Evans, Vino


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

Wiggans will be stronger than last year, but I don't think he'll have the top form to contest this race, and climbing is a weakness of his.

I gotta go with Sastre for the overall. I could see him putting minutes into Evans on some of these harder mountain stages. I think Basso is a very good pick, provided he'll have Nibali working for him. Looking at the teams going, there aren't many with two cards to play in the mountains, so I expect Liquigas to light it up when things go uphill.

Petacchi for the sprinters jersey. I just don't think it's in Farrar's best interest to go through the whole Giro, but Alessandro's got it all to give for the Giro. You know who else has it all for the Giro? Greipel. I think he could give Petacchi a run for his money in points. I hope though that that Garmin can do well in the TTT and maybe take pink again. 

Are there time bonuses in this one? Yeah, I think so. It'll be interesting to watch the pink jersey battle over the first week or so.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Even Wiggins himself wouldn't put himself as a favorite. He'll do what he did last year, use the Giro to get into better shape for the Tour. He may try to go for the Prologue though.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

Dark horse of Dan Martin, anyone?


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

pdainsworth said:


> Dark horse of Dan Martin, anyone?


he'll be good, but I don't think he's quite top tier yet. A top 10 wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

Vino, Sastre, then Basso. I don't see Evans trying to win the thing as historically that will severely wear him down for the tour, to which he has a genuine shot at if something happens to Contador.


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

I'll take some guidance from Leipheimer who said that only the Italians know the details of the Giro climbs, and they of course use that to their advantage. I'll go with:

1. Scarponi
2 .Evans
3. Garzelli 

Evans will make the podium because of his TT capabilities.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

moonmoth said:


> I'll take some guidance from Leipheimer who said that only the Italians know the details of the Giro climbs, and they of course use that to their advantage. I'll go with:
> 
> 1. Scarponi
> 2 .Evans
> ...


Evans, Vino, Nibali.


----------



## pagey (Oct 30, 2009)

Sastra
Evans
Vandevelde


----------



## aussiebullet (Sep 26, 2005)

Basso
Sastre
Vino


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

As I sit here unable to sleep, recovering from having my gallbladder removed this morning, I find myself afraid to go back to sleep. To sleep in a world where a p.o.s. live Vino may win the Giro. Ugh.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

pdainsworth said:


> As I sit here unable to sleep, recovering from having my gallbladder removed this morning, I find myself afraid to go back to sleep. To sleep in a world where a p.o.s. live Vino may win the Giro. Ugh.


I hope you heal quickly!


----------



## sixgears (Apr 1, 2009)

DiLuca .... oh wait he's banned! LOL

In all seriousness I would like to see Wiggins do something. Ivan Basso seems to be a contender as well.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

pdainsworth said:


> As I sit here unable to sleep, recovering from having my gallbladder removed this morning, I find myself afraid to go back to sleep. To sleep in a world where a p.o.s. live Vino may win the Giro. Ugh.


I am curious, do you dislike Valverde, Millar, Basso as much? I ask this because watching versus and catching up on a few races. I see Vino demonized by a guy who has Millar on his team and then Valverde applaued for winning Romandie. Curious about the disparity. 
Hope you heal up quickly.


----------



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

pdainsworth said:


> As I sit here unable to sleep, recovering from having my gallbladder removed this morning, I find myself afraid to go back to sleep. To sleep in a world where a p.o.s. live Vino may win the Giro. Ugh.


I wish you a speedy recovery.
I also have a question. At what point in time do you think Vino became a p.o.s. ?


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

Valverde, while he has never actually tested positive, I question. It seems like something must be going on, but none of the doping/cycling authorities can make anything stick, so I guess he gets to ride.
Millar, and to a lesser degree, Basso, owned up to their wrong doing, did their time, and are now having the careers to which they are entitled.
Vino is a unrepentant cheat, IMO, and unless he spills the beans about his guilt, and will remain a p.o.s. until his career ends.
I do not claim to be the expert on all things doping, nor the moral compass for the peloton. These are just my feelings.
Thanks for the positive healing wishes. Hopefully things keep improving and get back on the road bike in a week, and am ready for a three day weekend of beer, mountain biking, and general kick ass fun in Bend, OR by the end of the month!


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Can someone start a thread in doping, before this whole things gets moved over? Maybe Coolhand can split it rather than move it.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

I apologize for my digression... let's get back to picks... I still like Dan Martin in the top 10, but I suppose Sastre, Evans, and Basso would have to be the likely top three.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

vino and evans know the clock is running out. vino knows he doesnt have a chance at le tour (if he gets to ride, it will be in support of pistolero), and evans knows conti will win the tour. the stripes have been good for him, but i think vino wants to win more.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

weltyed said:


> vino and evans know the clock is running out. vino knows he doesnt have a chance at le tour (if he gets to ride, it will be in support of pistolero), and evans knows conti will win the tour. the stripes have been good for him, but i think vino wants to win more.


Good point - and that should make for some good racing


----------



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

AJL said:


> Can someone start a thread in doping, before this whole things gets moved over? Maybe Coolhand can split it rather than move it.


Just started a thread in the doping forum. I hope I'm not too late and this has not been moved there already.


----------



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

My picks

Sastre
Evans
Basso

Disclaimer: My answer has in no way shape or form been researched.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

pdainsworth said:


> As I sit here unable to sleep, recovering from having my gallbladder removed this morning, I find myself afraid to go back to sleep. To sleep in a world where a p.o.s. live Vino may win the Giro. Ugh.


I hope Vino wins Giro just to watch hilarious reactions from you and others like you.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

Me and others like me? What exactly does that mean? How do you know about me?


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

MG537 said:


> Just started a thread in the doping forum. I hope I'm not too late and this has not been moved there already.


Thanks! Looks like we are safe :thumbsup:


----------



## dougydee (Feb 15, 2005)

Evans form me. He put a lot of pressure on himself to win the tour and it hasn't worked out. Winning a Giro would release a lot of that pressure. He didn't know for sure that BMC would start the tour so targeted the Giro. I think his reconnaissance will help a great deal.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

pdainsworth said:


> I apologize for my digression... let's get back to picks... I still like Dan Martin in the top 10, but I suppose Sastre, Evans, and Basso would have to be the likely top three.


i don't understand rationale behind Dan Martin. If there's a Martin that has a chance it's Tony Martin, not Dan. Unfortunately he is not racing Giro, otherwise it would be interesting to watch Martin vs. Martin.


----------



## vandalbob (Dec 13, 2001)

*My podium*



thehook said:


> Sastre, Evans, Vino


 slightly different order. I'm picking:
Evans
Sastre
Vino


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Cadel says he wants this one - and he is racing like he means it.
Vino will go all out - if he doesn't get it - all bets are off for the TdF and Conti, Vino will try for that instead.
My sentimental fav is Sastre, so

1) Cadel
2) Vino
3) Sastre

But when it comes to predicting race winners, I'm almost always wrong, so take those with a grain of salt!


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

The OFFICIAL result will read: 1.evans 2.garzelli 3.nibali
I say "official" because the real competition in this year's giro will unfortunately be between Vino and the italian police. they may not get him by the end of stage 21, but they will.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Good point!*

:thumbsup:


Fignon's Barber said:


> The OFFICIAL result will read: 1.evans 2.garzelli 3.nibali
> I say "official" because the real competition in this year's giro will unfortunately be between Vino and the italian police. they may not get him by the end of stage 21, but they will.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Basso seems to be protesting too much and is on home soil. Sastre wants vindication and can handle the brutal climbs. Vino wants it all - but doesn't know the Giro and (IMHO) won't be able to handle to toughest climbs. Evans has the fitness, a renewed self confidence, but will lose some time on the toughest climbs without enough TT kilometers to make up the difference.

1. Basso
2. Sastre
3. Evans


----------



## Uncle Jam's Army (Aug 1, 2006)

Nibali. Young Italian rider who can climb with the best of them (see last year's Tour) in a climb-heavy Giro.


----------

